# وايت دينا



## صالح (9 نوفمبر 2009)

دينا أيسوزو Isuzu موديل 
2006مركب عليها تانكي ماء وايت 5طن
سوبر جامو
ديزل 
فحص جديد 
استمارة جديدة

للاستفسار الاتصال على صاحب السيارة
0559912202​


----------

